# ED and speeding tickets



## rhird (Feb 7, 2011)

So it's been a little more than 2 months since my ED and no tickets in the mail yet. Am I safe or is it to early to tell ? I tried very hard to stay within the speed limits through out the trip but....


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

Let us know if u do get something, I got flashed at least twice, once coming back to berchtesgaden from Salzburg and once in Switzerland


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Some have reported not getting the tickets until 4-5 months later. :dunno: N4S


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

need4speed said:


> Some have reported not getting the tickets until 4-5 months later. :dunno: N4S


+1. It took Belgium four months to send me my ticket for going 53 MPH (85 KmPH)in a 50 MPH (80 KmPH) zone.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I got flashed during our 2007 ED trip, but never got a ticket. :dunno:


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

I got flashed in Austria and Germany on my June-July trip but still no tickets in the mail. Crossing my fingers. Still to early to tell.

Thought I got flashed in my 2007 ED as well but never got a ticket then either.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Nefilim said:


> Let us know if u do get something, I got flashed at least twice, once coming back to berchtesgaden from Salzburg and once in Switzerland


+1. Got flashed twice in a few urban areas of Germany. Thought I was going at a reasonable speed with the rest of the traffic (doing 40-50km in a 30km zone) but got flashed. These were both at night and the flash was blinding. We'll see what I get...

Incidentally, no issues going 150mph on the A8 (between Stuttgart and Munich). :angel:


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

I was flashed twice - once in Italy, once in Switzerland. Have not gotten a ticket in 2.5 years.

Good luck. =)


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

I got mine from Zurich about a bit over 2 months.


----------



## admranger (Dec 24, 2005)

I got flashed in Italy, but he wasn't my type so I didn't stop.


----------



## guenelin (Feb 4, 2006)

TeddyBGame said:


> +1.
> 
> Incidentally, no issues going 150mph on the A8 (between Stuttgart and Munich). :angel:


literally laughed out loud reading this.

Italy took 2.5 months to get me my ticket for driving in a street closed to cars during evening, this was in Florence.


----------



## PyratOne (Jul 12, 2010)

TeddyBGame said:


> +1. Got flashed twice in a few urban areas of Germany. Thought I was going at a reasonable speed with the rest of the traffic (doing 40-50km in a 30km zone) but got flashed. These were both at night and the flash was blinding. We'll see what I get...
> 
> *Incidentally, no issues going 150mph on the A8 (between Stuttgart and Munich)*. :angel:


No issues yet, Ted!!

Two comments

1) I too saw what I call 'camera flashes' - twice

2) Im finding it difficult to adjust to driving here in the states - I miss germany already


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

PyratOne said:


> 2) Im finding it difficult to adjust to driving here in the states - I miss germany already


I drove from Phoenix to LA and back this weekend and then drove my car back from LA after redelivery yesterday. In those three days of driving I saw enough stupid drivers doing stupid lazy and careless things to fill a drivers ed manual.


----------



## PyratOne (Jul 12, 2010)

3ismagic# said:


> I drove from Phoenix to LA and back this weekend and then drove my car back from LA after redelivery yesterday. In those three days of driving I saw enough stupid drivers doing stupid lazy and careless things to fill a drivers ed manual.


Funny.

True.

Sad.


----------



## PyratOne (Jul 12, 2010)

3ismagic# said:


> I drove from Phoenix to LA and back this weekend and then drove my car back from LA after redelivery yesterday. In those three days of driving I saw enough stupid drivers doing stupid lazy and careless things to fill a drivers ed manual.


magic,

meant to ask.

Where was the sig picture taken? its a beauty

Looks a llittle like dolomites


----------



## rhird (Feb 7, 2011)

innovativeit said:


> +1. It took Belgium four months to send me my ticket for going 53 MPH (85 KmPH)in a 50 MPH (80 KmPH) zone.


Ouch ! That's just wrong. One thing I noticed driving in Germany is that the speed limit changed ALOT. Constantly going up and back down I think it would be really easy to miss a change resulting in unintended speeding.


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

rhird said:


> Ouch ! That's just wrong. One thing I noticed driving in Germany is that the speed limit changed ALOT. Constantly going up and back down I think it would be really easy to miss a change resulting in unintended speeding.


couldn't agree more and added to that, one thing (the only really?) thing i did not like in germany is the end of 80km/h or end of 100km/h section, why not just tell me what the limit is now rather than try to remember what the previous limit was or the default limit. the unrestricted areas weren't always apparent to me either... just after a while of not seeing a 130km/h and people going 160+km/h i'd assume it's unrestricted... and let loose


----------



## Fun MiLes (Jun 8, 2011)

Nefilim said:


> couldn't agree more and added to that, one thing (the only really?) thing i did not like in germany is the end of 80km/h or end of 100km/h section, why not just tell me what the limit is now rather than try to remember what the previous limit was or the default limit. the unrestricted areas weren't always apparent to me either... just after a while of not seeing a 130km/h and people going 160+km/h i'd assume it's unrestricted... and let loose


It's actually through Europe and unless things have changed, it is rather simple. You do not need to know what the "previous speed limit" was. You simply need to know what the _default_ speed limit for the type of road on which you are is. If you are in Germany on the highway and you see an end of speed limit, it means you can go as fast as you want. If you are in France, you can go 130km/h. If you are on a country road in Germany, you can go 100km/h. If in town, I think it is 50km/h.


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

Fun MiLes said:


> If you are on a country road in Germany, you can go 100km/h. If in town, I think it is 50km/h.


50kph is correct for city/urban areas. Except, there is no "end of limit" sign strictly speaking. Instead, you have the "you're leaving the town" sign - yellow background with town name in black and a red slash across the sign.

While I do agree that speed limits vary quite a bit on a given stretch of road in Germany, I will say that I prefer that to the methods used in Virginia and the DC area - which is to post a low speed limit for a 20 mile stretch of road because of 1 tricky corner or 1 busy intersection in that 20 miles. Of course in the DC area, speed limits above a walking pace are pointless anyway due to "every hour is rush hour" traffic.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

We got flashed coming into Heidelberg on 20 May and haven't gotten anything in the mail yet. I think that we're safe.


----------



## Guards Red Car (Sep 8, 2007)

*Proof Positive that you got a speeding ticket!*

One Hundred Euros handed over to the Uniformed Gentleman, a framable memento (receipt) mailed to me about six weeks after returning home.


----------



## Challenge64 (Jun 5, 2010)

rhird said:


> Ouch ! That's just wrong. One thing I noticed driving in Germany is that the speed limit changed ALOT. Constantly going up and back down I think it would be really easy to miss a change resulting in unintended speeding.


There are a number of illuminated signs on the Autobahns that are constantly changing speed limits. They can change every few minutes - but can be seen from a long ways away. Those illuminated speed limit signs might also have speed cameras in them too.

There are also a number of somewhat random speed changes on Bundesstrasse that seem to be made to be revenue generators by catching unaware speeders.

Oh yea..and get this. I had a German friend that used to mess with motorists at a pedestrian crossing in Munich along the Isar River. The crossing had a really short yellow and could be turned red by just pressing the crossing button. If they timed it right, they could get a speeding motorist to blow through the red light and get flashed with a ticket.


----------



## ChrisUNC79 (Dec 18, 2006)

After reading through all the posts of folks getting flashed...

1) As a single guy, I'm jealous
2) I'm curious to know how another country could enforce payment of the ticket--other than putting your name on a list that would make it difficult to ever drive in that country again.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

ChrisUNC79 said:


> 2) I'm curious to know how another country could enforce payment of the ticket--other than putting your name on a list that would make it difficult to ever drive in that country again.


Drive? How about not being able to legally enter the country again? Someone here posted about a friend who ignored a ticket in Switzerland and then found himself assigned to a consulting job there. IIRC, he was denied entry at the Zurich airport and had to find an apartment in France and commute to Switzerland. He even offered to pay the fine but the Swiss weren't interested. Don't know what would have happened if he was ever pulled over.


----------



## ChrisUNC79 (Dec 18, 2006)

SD 335is said:


> Drive? How about not being able to legally enter the country again? Someone here posted about a friend who ignored a ticket in Switzerland and then found himself assigned to a consulting job there. IIRC, he was denied entry at the Zurich airport and had to find an apartment in France and commute to Switzerland. He even offered to pay the fine but the Swiss weren't interested. Don't know what would have happened if he was ever pulled over.


Geesh--Failure to pay a speeding ticket and turned over to immigration control? Not quite like the good ol' US of A.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Considering the US imprisons a lager proportion of it's population than any other country in the world and can only be rivaled by Stalin era Soviet Union and Cambodia under the Khmer Rouge.
I think expecting people to pay their fines is reasonable.


----------

